# Expired algae wafers?



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

So I accidentally fed my nerite an expired algae wafer (expired May of 2015) and for the past 2-3 days it has just been sitting at the bottom of the tank without moving any. I picked it up and it doesn't look any different than normal but it just hasn't moved. I've only had one other nerite before so I'm not really sure how to tell when they're dead.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

The chance that your nerite actually ate the algae wafer is very slim. He may have gone over it but that doesn't mean he ate it. Nerites prefer real algae and without it will starve to death. Try putting some rocks or something in a bowl of water in a windowsill for a few days until they develop algae across the top then put them in the tank


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I'm not really sure how to tell when they're dead.


Take it out of the tank, place near nose and inhale, you will soon know if its dead or not.


----------

